# I thought I've heard of everything



## Wuzzat? (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/10/121024140250.htm


----------



## nealtw (Oct 24, 2012)

Look at that, you could get a degree studying real useless information.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnYeeYmT4tI[/ame]

Wow, that's creepy. 

That's an interesting read. 

Nealtw, isn't most information useless till you find an application for it? 

I'm full of useless knowledge, but the second I can use it it ceases to be useless and justifies the energy spent learning it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 25, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Look at that, you could get a degree studying real useless information.


Of the three basic drives of sex, aggression and mastery I guess this is mastery.  
This particular effort may turn out to be useless and I wouldn't want to pay for it and I think it is a poor allocation of research effort but people in general are driven to satisfy their curiosity.
BTW, conquering space was supposed to be about mastery but it's becoming militarized.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2012)

Nealtw, isn't most information useless till you find an application for it? 
Yup! It does help fill the voids in an otherwise empty brain.


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:


> Of the three basic drives of sex, aggression and mastery I guess this is mastery.
> This particular effort may turn out to be useless and I wouldn't want to pay for it and I think it is a poor allocation of research effort but people in general are driven to satisfy their curiosity.
> BTW, conquering space was supposed to be about mastery but it's becoming militarized.



In this regard wouldn't a conquest by it's very nature be militarized? 



nealtw said:


> Nealtw, isn't most information useless till you find an application for it?
> Yup! It does help fill the voids in an otherwise empty brain.



I hear that. Sometime the echo from ear to ear gets to me.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 26, 2012)

Austin said:


> In this regard wouldn't a conquest by it's very nature be militarized?


No, 'cause space doesn't fight back. . .?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 26, 2012)

So if I want to be in the military and don't want to fight, I should be a space cadet.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 27, 2012)

nealtw said:


> So if I want to be in the military and don't want to fight, I should be a space cadet.


There's something wrong with your reasoning here but it may take me a while to figure out what it is.


----------



## Admin (Oct 28, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:


> No, 'cause space doesn't fight back. . .?



Well then what's the conquest when nature takes it back? It more of a reclamation.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 1, 2012)

Definition for reclamation:
Web definitions:
the conversion of wasteland into land suitable for use of habitation or cultivation.


Now that would be a trick.


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 1, 2012)

In space no one can hear you fight.
Nature abhors a vacuum, that's why there's a cadet between my ears.
All my carpets are natural fiber, somewhere under the dust are 3 sets of keys and a small child. Maybe a choir, I think I hear singing.


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 1, 2012)

At least we have a General Chit-Chat site for people in hiding to post meaningless items except to cause a stir.


----------



## Admin (Nov 1, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Definition for reclamation:
> Web definitions:
> the conversion of wasteland into land suitable for use of habitation or cultivation.
> 
> ...



Touche sir.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the word reclamation came from some oil company and should have been repurpose. You can reclaim the wheel barrow from the guy down the street, if he ran over it first, you might make it a planter but can you call that reclamation.


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 2, 2012)

Reclaymation-the remaking of Gumby cartoons.

General Chit-Chat, ain't he the one got masscreed by Chief Runs-Off-At-The-Mouth and the Talksalots at the Battle of Babbling Brook?


----------

